
Flash Zero-Day Exploited by North Korea - sectech
http://www.securityweek.com/south-korea-warns-flash-zero-day-exploited-north-korea
======
dddddaviddddd
Flash zero days seem like pretty low-key hanging fruit. Not surprised that
even a small state actor would have the capability to discover and weaponized
one.

